# specialized 143 saddle



## coco69 (16 Jun 2010)

Looking for the above thanks.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Jun 2010)

Which model ?


----------



## coco69 (16 Jun 2010)

Now you have thrown me,basically this was the seat that has been recommended to me


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Jun 2010)

Well of you google "specialized 143 saddle" there is an avatar an alias and I have a brand new rival 143 here for sale and there are probably a few more as well.


----------



## coco69 (16 Jun 2010)

*....*

pm sent


----------

